# What's this guy?



## The_Middleman (Jul 8, 2014)

Out fishing off three mile pier this morning with breeze, and caught this guy, any one know what it is?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Pigfish


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

In the pearch family. Not bad eating


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Trophy trout candy.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

We will have to keep the next one and give it a taste test. Tossed this one back cause we were not sure what it was. The pigfish on my phone app doesn't have the stripes.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I've always called that a pigfish. Great bait.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Breeze said:


> We will have to keep the next one and give it a taste test.....


Hey Breeze, next one you get save 'em and head toward the beaches with some Poon's that are roll'in. Let them do the taste test....they love 'em. When I get there I'm gonna stop by your shop and taste test one of those scrapple samachas you talk about!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> Hey Breeze, next one you get save 'em and head toward the beaches with some Poon's that are roll'in. Let them do the taste test....they love 'em. When I get there I'm gonna stop by your shop and taste test one of those scrapple samachas you talk about!


Let me know when your going to be here so I can have that scrapple ready.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Breeze said:


> Let me know when your going to be here so I can have that scrapple ready.


We arrive there Aug. 9th and will be there for a month. Once I get settled in and the boat in the water, I'll give you a call and let you know the day. Got several folks to visit....thanks!


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

We used to call them croakers.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Pigfish = great Cobia bait.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Bait!


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

We always called them pig fish.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Depending on the location, that can be a redfish, snapper, ling etc.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Have caught many, actually good tasting fish, like a sheep head.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I catch them when catching pinfish for bait


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Excellent speck bait. I used to stop by a small shallow clearing in the sound and catch a bait bucket full for trout fishing. Use a small gold hook and let it the bait lay on the bottom. That way the piggies will get it and not the chopers (pinfish).

Rick


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Pier-Dude said:


> Pigfish = great Cobia bait.


+1 on that


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Grouper and Aj candy as well.


----------

